# Retrofit DCC



## kantusjack (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi, 
i have retrofited DCC suspension system on a Volkswagen EOS.
I have installed all units and sensors. 
I have coded all units but i have a error in DCC Unit Suspension.
The error is 00149 - End of Line Programming not Completed 

i have coded the Xenon range to obtain height car from DCC (and works perfectly)
i have adapt the steering whel channel to specify that dcc is installed.
i have made bassic setting on suspension.
But i have this error on DCC and DCC still not working.
May you help me?
best regards


----------



## rfteam (Dec 31, 2006)

kantusjack said:


> Hi,
> i have retrofited DCC suspension system on a Volkswagen EOS.
> I have installed all units and sensors.
> I have coded all units but i have a error in DCC Unit Suspension.
> ...


 to get an answer you 'll need to provide an autoscan :thumbup: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCBt6d42-Fc


----------



## kantusjack (Jul 18, 2003)

here is the autoscan. 
thanks 


01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
14-Susp. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
18-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
26-Auto Roof -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000 
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (CBA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBA.clb 
Part No SW: 03L 906 022 GC HW: 03L 906 022 G 
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 4139 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWX7Z0H53N48FZ 
Coding: 0000078 
Shop #: WSC 47040 141 97985 
VCID: 6CDC16764F90D69 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl 
Part No SW: 02E 300 051 HW: 02E 927 770 AJ 
Component: GSG DSG AG6 440 1816 
Revision: 04844002 Serial number: 00000909211205 
Coding: 0000020 
Shop #: WSC 04940 001 00001 
VCID: D0A4228643F8929 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AE HW: 1K0 907 379 AE 
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0104 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 543B6008092200FE2A0C06E990190042F500 
Shop #: WSC 00322 572 00000 
VCID: 75EA3312DCDA171 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BF HW: 5K0 907 044 BF 
Component: Climatronic H14 H159 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000000 
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 08193 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01001 
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod 
VCID: 70E40206ABB8329 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E 
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000007890229 
Coding: E3828F0701041500470A00000F000000000B5D015C000128000000000000 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 12345 
VCID: 336ECD0A522E491 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1Q1 955 119 A Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB 
Component: Wischer 160508 022 0501 
Coding: 00038805 
Shop #: WSC 00020 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB 
Component: RLS 290508 054 0402 
Coding: 00209101 
Shop #: WSC 00020 

1 Fault Found: 
02389 - Release Signal Transmission; Position P/N 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101000 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 11 
Reset counter: 91 
Mileage: 76927 km 
Time Indication: 0 

Freeze Frame: 
ON 
Voltage: 13.50 V 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 1K0-919-475.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 919 475 D HW: 1K0 919 475 D 
Component: PARKHILFE 005 1406 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 0 263 004 291 
Coding: 301101 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 1183801 
VCID: 336ECD0A922E491 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 14: Susp. Elect. (J250) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 3C0 907 376 A HW: 3C0 907 376 
Component: DAEMPFUNGS-SG H07 0070 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 04090804370001 
Coding: 000180 
Shop #: WSC 00322 572 00000 
VCID: 2756295A56F6351 

1 Fault Found: 
00149 - End of Line Programming not Completed 
000 - - - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 11100000 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 39 
Mileage: 76927 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.14.20 
Time: 20:09:34 

Freeze Frame: 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1Q0-959-655.lbl 
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 655 A HW: 1Q0 959 655 A 
Component: 6N Airbag VW8C 0180 
Revision: 92010018 Serial number: 003B3003NT2V 
Coding: 0013902 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000 
VCID: 3A70E02E7544B89 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CH HW: 1K0 953 549 CH 
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0001832 
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345 
VCID: 7AF0202E35C4789 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K0 959 542 Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H06 0010 
Coding: 00000131 
Shop #: WSC 00000 

1 Fault Found: 
00002 - Transmission Control Unit 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 1K8 920 883 A HW: 1K8 920 883 A 
Component: KOMBI H03 0407 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 170F01 
Shop #: WSC 00322 572 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114 
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: 336ECD0A9A2E491 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: Redir Fail! 
Part No: 5K0 963 272 A 
Component: Standheizer 043 4707 
Revision: 00043000 Serial number: 09016748000000 
Coding: 0031012 
Shop #: WSC 47104 141 90949 
VCID: 2E58DC7EB90C649 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530-V1.clb 
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H27 0602 
Revision: H27 Serial number: 110510F1000632 
Coding: EDA97F26500E1200005000 
Shop #: WSC 00322 572 00000 
VCID: EDDA9B72F48A5F1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0407 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009 
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: EAD0906E0D64489 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 26: Auto Roof Labels: 1Q0-959-255.lbl 
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 255 D HW: 1Q0 959 255 D 
Component: Verdecksteuergeraet 0824 
Revision: 0033100M Serial number: 081370071 
Coding: 0655366 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000 
VCID: 3972FF227042B31 

3 Faults Found: 
01327 - Control Module for Parking Aid (J446) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100100 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 4 
Reset counter: 88 
Mileage: 76927 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.14.20 
Time: 20:37:32 

Freeze Frame: 
Voltage: 11.30 V 
Voltage: 11.20 V 
Voltage: 4.90 V 
Error Code: 0 

01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100100 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 3 
Reset counter: 88 
Mileage: 76995 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.14.22 
 Time: 12:05:17 

Freeze Frame: 
Voltage: 11.70 V 
Voltage: 11.70 V 
Voltage: 4.90 V 
Error Code: 0 

02805 - System Interference 
000 - - - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00110000 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 87 
Mileage: 77011 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.14.23 
Time: 16:28:45 

Freeze Frame: 
Voltage: 12.10 V 
Voltage: 12.10 V 
Voltage: 4.90 V 
Error Code: 11 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 D HW: 5N0 035 342 D 
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0150 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7669056895 
Coding: 010000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 28542A665BE83A9 

1 Fault Found: 
03138 - Input AUX IN 
009 - Open or Short to Ground 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101001 
Fault Priority: 4 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 51 
Mileage: 77124 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.14.24 
Time: 21:23:20 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 D HW: 1T0 035 680 C 
Component: RNS-MID H42 3980 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7L5512043 
Coding: 00050040010000A10000 
Shop #: WSC 00322 572 00000 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 2F66C17A7E066D1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 701 E HW: 1Q0 959 701 E 
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1211 
Coding: 0000183 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000 
VCID: 3668F41E415C5C9 

1 Fault Found: 
00131 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Driver Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb 
Part No: 1K0 909 144 C 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 71 2301 
Revision: 00H15000 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000 
VCID: 2A50D06E85E4089 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 BT HW: 1K0 959 433 BT 
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 020 0204 
Revision: 00020000 Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 98908A000186407F3F040F0FF008CE0AF0FC00 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 12345 
VCID: 830EDDCAC20EB91 

Part No: 1K0 951 605 C 
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

1 Fault Found: 
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12) 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100000 
Fault Priority: 4 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 39 
Mileage: 76927 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.14.20 
Time: 20:37:00 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 3C0-035-456.lbl 
Part No SW: 1Q0 035 456 D HW: 1Q0 035 456 D 
Component: DSP 10 Kanal 006 0130 
Revision: 00004 Serial number: BP218570000016 
Shop #: WSC 17432 124 41003 
VCID: 2D5ADB72B40A1F1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 702 E HW: 1Q0 959 702 E 
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1211 
Coding: 0000438 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000 
VCID: 3776F91A4656A51 

1 Fault Found: 
00132 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Passenger Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl 
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C 
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0133 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 2510019 
Shop #: WSC 00322 572 00000 
VCID: 346CCE1657204E9 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 A 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000038 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 A 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000038 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 D HW: 1T0 035 680 C 
Component: RNS-MID H42 3980 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7L5512043 
Coding: 00050040010000A10000 
Shop #: WSC 00322 572 00000 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 2F66C17A7E066D1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 703 A HW: 1Q0 959 703 A 
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1301 
Coding: 0000128 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 1012544 
VCID: 346CCE1657204E9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 704 A HW: 1Q0 959 704 A 
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1301 
Coding: 0000128 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 1012544 
VCID: 356AF3125C5A571 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 3C8-035-730-A.clb 
Part No SW: 5N0 035 730 D HW: 5N0 035 730 D 
Component: Telefon 009 0511 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 35909603152575 
Coding: 050100000101010000010400 
Shop #: WSC 00322 572 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVPremi A01005 
ROD: EV_UHVPremi_VW36.rod 
VCID: 29522F6248E2031 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kantusjack (Jul 18, 2003)

any idea?


----------



## kantusjack (Jul 18, 2003)

would anybody help me?


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

My question is: why did you detele begin of your autoscan ?


----------



## kantusjack (Jul 18, 2003)

Spacewalker said:


> My question is: why did you detele begin of your autoscan ?


 is it important to know VIN number for this issue? 
Would anybody help me? 
thx


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok - delete vin, and leave all other info .


----------



## kantusjack (Jul 18, 2003)

any idea?
best regards


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

kantusjack said:


> any idea?
> best regards


You might get help if you post a *full* auto scan. That includes your everything. If you want to blank out the last six digits of your vin, please feel free but leave the rest unaltered. You were told that on June 25. You obviously either can not comply or ignored the best advice anyone could give you. Why should anyone care about your problem if you can not provide the requested information? If you can not comply, don't expect help....its really that simple:

Full auto scan = response
What you posted = no response


----------



## dreke (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, 

I also fitted DCC on my B6 passt MY2006, i have still 2 faults : Basic settings not performed and end off line.... 

Here is a full scan (sorry, it is in dutch...) 

Zaterdag,24,November,2012,19:48:21:60322 
VCDS Versie: HZH 11.11.4 
Data versie: 20120106 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 3C0 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 13 14 15 16 17 19 25 2E 36 37 42 44 46 47 
52 53 55 56 5C 62 69 6C 6D 72 77 7D 

VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ6E13XXXX 

01-Motor -- Status: OK 0000 
02-Versnellingsbak -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Systeem -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Stuurhoek -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Airco/Verwarming -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Centr.Electr. -- Status: OK 0000 
10-Parkeerhulp -- Status: OK 0000 
13-Afstandsregeling -- Status: OK 0000 
14-Wieldemping -- Status: Defect 0010 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Stuurwiel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instrumenten -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN-bus Interface -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Wegrijblokkering -- Status: OK 0000 
2E-Mediaplayer 3 -- Status: OK 0000 
36-Stoelverst, L -- Status: OK 0000 
37-Navigatie -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Portierelektr.,LV -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Stuurhulp -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Comfortsysteem -- Status: OK 0000 
47-Geluidsysteem -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Portierelectr.,RV -- Status: OK 0000 
53-Handrem -- Status: OK 0000 
55-Xenon Niveau -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
5C-Rijstrookhulp -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Portierelektr.,LA -- Status: OK 0000 
69-Aanhangerfunctie -- Status: OK 0000 
6C-Achteruitrij.Cam. -- Status: OK 0000 
6D-Kofferbak Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Portierelektr.,RA -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telefoon -- Status: OK 0000 
7D-Ext.Verwarming -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 01: Motor Labels: 03G-906-021-BMM.lbl 
Onderdeel No SW: 03G 906 021 MS HW: 028 101 271 9 
Component: R4 2,0L EDC A000AG 9390 
Revisie: --H01--- Serienummer: VWZCZ000000000 
Codering: 0000078 
Werkplaats#: WSC 00191 264 15243 
VCID: 7CFC8E603F00C5F87DD 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 
Gereedheid: 0 0 0 0 0 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 02: Versnellingsbak Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl 
Onderdeel No SW: 02E 300 042 S HW: 02E 927 770 AE 
Component: GSG DSG 070 1127 
Revisie: 04507000 Serienummer: 00000510100629 
Codering: 0000020 
Werkplaats#: WSC 44551 111 44551 
VCID: 234E951CE23E5A001C7 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 03: ABS Systeem Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.lbl 
Onderdeel No SW: 3C0 614 109 Q HW: 3C0 614 109 Q 
Component: J104 C4 440 V3 0011 
Revisie: --025--- Serienummer: 00000785744049 
Codering: 0002325 
Werkplaats#: WSC 12345 159 56789 
VCID: 2C5C7E208FE09578ADD 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 08: Airco/Verwarming (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb 
Onderdeel No SW: 5K0 907 044 E HW: 5K0 907 044 E 
Component: Climatronic 120 0203 
Revisie: 00002120 
Codering: 0000000000 
Werkplaats#: WSC 00000 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01001 
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod 
VCID: 2D5A73247CFA9C70BA3 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 09: Centr.Electr. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl 
Onderdeel No SW: 3C8 937 049 C HW: 3C8 937 049 C 
Component: Bordnetz-SG H53 2601 
Revisie: 00H53000 Serienummer: 01000007485824 
Codering: F62AAEAF00281000EF808F850F000000800FFB7F64108045174000000000 
Werkplaats#: WSC 12345 159 56789 
VCID: 31626F54A8C2F8909EB 

Subsysteem 1 - Onderdeel No: 3C1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB 
Component: Wischer VW461 012 0503 
Codering: 00063445 
Werkplaats#: WSC 12345 

Subsysteem 2 - Onderdeel No: 1K0 955 559 AF Labels: 1K0-955-559-AF.CLB 
Component: RLS 091007 046 0204 
Codering: 00405581 
Werkplaats#: WSC 12345 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 10: Parkeerhulp (J791) Labels: 1T0-919-475.clb 
Onderdeel No SW: 1T0 919 475 C HW: 1T0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE PLA H07 0009 
Revisie: -------- Serienummer: 61730912600788 
Codering: 210106 
Werkplaats#: WSC 12345 159 56789 
VCID: 3B7E4D7CBA8E02C0347 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 13: Afstandsregeling Labels: Geen 
Onderdeel No SW: 3C0 907 567 E HW: 3C0 907 567 E 
Component: AC201 RDW 1 030 0118 
Revisie: 00030000 Serienummer: 00000000009213 
Codering: 0010000 
Werkplaats#: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 2D5A7324B4FA9C70BA3 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 14: Wieldemping (J250) Labels: Geen 
Onderdeel No SW: 3C0 907 376 HW: 3C0 907 376 
Component: DAEMPFUNGS-SG H07 X068 
Revisie: 00000000 Serienummer: 30070700190001 
Codering: 030180 
Werkplaats#: WSC 12345 159 67893 
VCID: E6C84C08118CEF283B9 

2 Fouten Gevonden: 
01087 - Basisafstelling niet uitgevoerd 
000 - - - MIL AAN 
Bevries Frame: 
Fout Status: 11100000 
Fout Prioriteit: 2 
Fout Frekwentie: 1 
Reset teller: 204 
Kilometrage: 233755 km 
Tijd Indicatie: 0 
Datum: 2003.14.14 
Tijd: 16:57:30 

Bevries Frame: 

00149 - Geen bandeindeprogrammering uitgevoerd 
000 - - - MIL AAN 
Bevries Frame: 
Fout Status: 11100000 
Fout Prioriteit: 2 
Fout Frekwentie: 1 
Reset teller: 204 
Kilometrage: 233755 km 
Tijd Indicatie: 0 
Datum: 2003.14.14 
Tijd: 16:57:30 

Bevries Frame: 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl 
Onderdeel No SW: 3C0 909 605 J HW: 3C0 909 605 J 
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW8 029 2521 
Revisie: 09029000 Serienummer: 003A2PNVB6N5 
Codering: 0012340 
Werkplaats#: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 2D5A7324B4FA9C70BA3 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 16: Stuurwiel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW25.lbl 
Onderdeel No SW: 3C0 953 549 AJ HW: 3C0 953 549 AJ 
Component: J0527 0025 
Revisie: 00029000 Serienummer: 3C5953507CC 
Codering: 0201622 
Werkplaats#: WSC 12345 159 56789 
VCID: 74ECA64017508DB835D 

Subsysteem 1 - Onderdeel No: 5K0 959 542 Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Codering: 00000131 
Werkplaats#: WSC 00000 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 17: Instrumenten (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb 
Onderdeel No SW: 3C8 920 880 G HW: 3C8 920 880 G 
Component: KOMBI H03 0132 
Serienummer: 00000000000000 
Codering: 161F00 
Werkplaats#: WSC 12345 123 56789 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052 
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW46.rod 
VCID: 30646A506BC8F198915 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 19: CAN-bus Interface Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl 
Onderdeel No SW: 3C0 907 530 K HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H13 0146 
Revisie: H13 Serienummer: À00Q08114005C 
Codering: FDADFF5652461A002002 
Werkplaats#: WSC 12345 159 67893 
VCID: 295287348012805056B 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 25: Wegrijblokkering Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl 
Onderdeel No SW: 3C0 959 433 K HW: 3C0 959 433 K 
Component: IMMO 038 0367 
Revisie: 00038000 Serienummer: VWZCZ000000000 
Werkplaats#: WSC 131071 1023 2097151 
VCID: 32606058ADC4C388E71 

Onderdeel No: 3C0 905 861 D 
Component: ELV 024 0370 
3C0905861D ELV 024 0370 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 2E: Mediaplayer 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl 
Onderdeel No SW: 5N0 035 342 D HW: 5N0 035 342 D 
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0150 
Revisie: A1001003 Serienummer: 7669241823 
Codering: 010000 
Werkplaats#: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: 285482305B18B958495 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 36: Stoelverst, L Labels: 3C0-959-760.lbl 
Onderdeel No SW: 3C0 959 760 C HW: 3C0 959 760 C 
Component: Sitzverstellung 1001 
Revisie: 00004000 Serienummer: 00000000000000 
Werkplaats#: WSC 12345 123 67890 
VCID: 2D5A7324B4FA9C70BA3 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 37: Navigatie (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Onderdeel No SW: 1T0 035 680 H HW: 1T0 035 680 F 
Component: RNS-MID H06 4120 
Revisie: AB001001 Serienummer: VWZ6Z7Z5605656 
Codering: 04050002000000810000 
Werkplaats#: WSC 12345 159 56789 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 336E655C92DECA80EC7 

Subsysteem 1 - Onderdeel No: 1T0 919 859 B 
Component: EU West V9 7918 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 42: Portierelektr.,LV Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX2.lbl 
Onderdeel No: 1K0 959 701 L 
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2439 
Codering: 0000503 
Werkplaats#: WSC 12345 123 12345 
VCID: 3776514C46A626A0D0F 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 44: Stuurhulp Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb 
Onderdeel No SW: 5N1 909 144 J HW: 5N1 909 148 F 
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.082 0502 
Revisie: 1AH02240 Serienummer: 00083260106302 
Codering: 0000258 
Werkplaats#: WSC 12345 159 67893 
VCID: 3972577470B230D026B 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 46: Comfortsysteem Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb 
Onderdeel No SW: 3C0 959 433 K HW: 3C0 959 433 K 
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 038 0455 
Revisie: 00038000 Serienummer: VWZCZ000000000 
Codering: 18910A0851034E760002141CF0CACFCE781900 
Werkplaats#: WSC 12345 123 56789 
VCID: 32606058ADC4C388E71 

Onderdeel No: 1K0 951 605 C 
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301 

Onderdeel No: 3C0 951 171 C 
Component: Neigungssensor 004 0611 

Onderdeel No: 3C0 951 171 C 
Component: Innenraumueberw.004 0611 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 47: Geluidsysteem Labels: 3C0-035-456.lbl 
Onderdeel No SW: 3C0 035 456 J HW: 3C0 035 456 J 
Component: DSP 10 Kanal 0030 
Revisie: 00H05001 Serienummer: 75815000430202 
Werkplaats#: WSC 05385 615 38389 
VCID: 2756810C9606B62040F 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 52: Portierelectr.,RV Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX2.lbl 
Onderdeel No: 1K0 959 702 L 
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2439 
Codering: 0000502 
Werkplaats#: WSC 05311 000 08193 
VCID: 387452704BB829D8D95 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 53: Handrem Labels: 5N0-907-801.lbl 
Onderdeel No SW: 3C8 907 801 E HW: 3C8 907 801 B 
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-15417 0007 
Revisie: 010 Serienummer: 00000000041048 
Codering: 0000057 
Werkplaats#: WSC 12345 123 67890 
VCID: 2C5C7E208FE09578ADD 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 55: Xenon Niveau Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl 
Onderdeel No SW: 5M0 907 357 A HW: 5M0 907 357 A 
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet X014 
Revisie: H01 Serienummer: 
Codering: 2345985 
Werkplaats#: WSC 12345 159 67893 
VCID: 32606058ADC4C388E71 

Subsysteem 1 - Onderdeel No: 7L6 941 329 A 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0002 
Codering: 00000035 

Subsysteem 2 - Onderdeel No: 7L6 941 329 A 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0002 
Codering: 00000035 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Onderdeel No SW: 1T0 035 680 H HW: 1T0 035 680 F 
Component: RNS-MID H06 4120 
Revisie: AB001001 Serienummer: VWZ6Z7Z5605656 
Codering: 04050002000000810000 
Werkplaats#: WSC 12345 159 56789 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 336E655C92DECA80EC7 

Subsysteem 1 - Onderdeel No: 1T0 919 859 B 
Component: EU West V9 7918 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 5C: Rijstrookhulp Labels: 3C0-907-217.clb 
Onderdeel No SW: 3C0 907 217 A HW: 4E0 907 217 C 
Component: J759 HCA 0120 
Revisie: 00H07001 Serienummer: 10020830700005 
Codering: 0130001 
Werkplaats#: WSC 12345 159 56789 
VCID: 21429F14F82248100EB 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 62: Portierelektr.,LA Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl 
Onderdeel No: 3C9 959 703 
Component: Tuer-SG 020 2503 
Codering: 0000144 
Werkplaats#: WSC 12345 123 98765 
VCID: F0E42A50E3483198515 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 69: Aanhangerfunctie Labels: 1K0-907-383-MY7.lbl 
Onderdeel No SW: 1K0 907 383 HW: 1K0 907 383 
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTR 001 0020 
Codering: 0000001 
Werkplaats#: WSC 00028 028 00001 
VCID: EAD03838C594CB481F1 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 6C: Achteruitrij.Cam. Labels: 5N0-907-441.clb 
Onderdeel No SW: 3C0 907 441 HW: 3C0 907 441 
Component: J772__Rearview 0042 
Revisie: 00H05000 Serienummer: PA8 J810231 
Codering: 0010007 
Werkplaats#: WSC 12345 123 12345 
VCID: DFC659EC0ED6BEE0F8F 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 6D: Kofferbak Elect. Labels: 3C9-827-383.lbl 
Onderdeel No SW: 3C9 827 383 B HW: 3C9 827 383 E 
Component: J605 HECKDECKEL 0600 
Revisie: 00H27001 
Werkplaats#: WSC 12345 123 12345 
VCID: 30646A50A3C8F198915 

Onderdeel No: 3C9 827 384 B 
Component: J756 HECKDECKEL 0600 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 72: Portierelektr.,RA Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl 
Onderdeel No: 3C9 959 704 
Component: Tuer-SG 020 2503 
Codering: 0000144 
Werkplaats#: WSC 05311 000 08193 
VCID: F1E22F54E84238905EB 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 77: Telefoon (J412) Labels: Geen 
Onderdeel No SW: 3C8 035 730 C HW: 3C8 035 730 C 
Component: Telefon 012 0822 
Revisie: -------- Serienummer: 35909603437330 
Codering: 0B0003000100000000000000 
Werkplaats#: WSC 12345 159 56789 
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVPremi A02705 
ROD: EV_UHVPremi_VW46.rod 
VCID: 234E951C2A3E5A001C7 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Adres 7D: Ext.Verwarming Labels: 1K0-963-235.lbl 
Onderdeel No SW: 1K0 963 235 E HW: 1K0 963 235 E 
Component: PTC-Element 0404 
Revisie: 00800000 Serienummer: 
Werkplaats#: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 2D5A7324B4FA9C70BA3 

Geen Fout Code Gevonden. 

Einde ------------------------------------------------------------------- 


So i'd like to know how to perform the basic settings and the end of line setting... i think i need a security login to do this? 
Hope someone can help me with this... 

Kind regards, 

Andre


----------



## hrdinaveliky (Sep 19, 2011)

I thínk...go to unit on address: 14 
Login: 31564 
Basic Settings: 
channell: 1 
Go 
ON/OFF 

I hope that help you it. 

Some next information could you find: 
http://www.passat-club.ru/forum/threads/43553-Дооснащение-пассата-адаптивной-подвеской-DCC


----------



## kantusjack (Jul 18, 2003)

no, it doesn't work, i have made the bassic setting and the error doesn't dissapear.
thanks a lot...i'm still finding a solution.


----------



## drsedoy (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.tiguan-club.org/topic/2281-установка-адаптивной-подвески-dcc/


----------



## K U L (Mar 27, 2015)

I have retrofitted magnetic ride to an A4 B8 2009 and I have the same error "00149 - End of Line Programming not Completed". How can I resolve this? Has anybody actually found a solution?

Thanks


----------

